# WW1 U-boat to be moved



## v2 (Jul 2, 2008)

A German submarine which sank off the coast of Folkestone in 1918 is to be moved because it poses a threat to shipping.

The U-boat is a designated war grave and saw the loss of 28 crewmen when it collided with a mine.

It currently lies near the Varne bank just 23 metres below the surface.

Although the wreck has been undisturbed since it sank the increasing number of vessels operating in the Channel means the wreck is reducing the avaliable sea room.

source: Welcome to Kent Online | Your gateway to Kent


----------



## timshatz (Jul 2, 2008)

Didn't see it on the link.


----------



## v2 (Jul 2, 2008)

WW1 U-boat to be moved | KentOnline| News


----------



## timshatz (Jul 2, 2008)

23 meters=69 feet. A ship drawing 69 feet, that close to the cliffs of Dover!? That is one big ship in mighty close.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 2, 2008)

We've discussed this before but what does "War Grave" really mean?

How about all the Spanish Galleons off the Florida Coast? They were lost with all hands aboard but they are considered salvageable wrecks because of the $$$$$.

A part of me says they should raise the U-Boat and bury the bones.

If that is not acceptable then there are a lot of museums across the world that need to treat their displays with more respect.

Double standards and hypocracy! I dont see much of a difference between 100 years and 600 years.

If the wreck contains gold, they hose out the bones and auction the gold.

.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, you're right Comiso. When it comes to money, the dead are a nusciance. Look at the Pharohs.

That U-Boat would not bother anyone if it weren't for the position. Must be extremely fragile. Trying to move it? Nah, it'll turn into an unrecognizable pile of scrap. 

Just seems odd that a boat 69ft down all of the sudden is a problem. Not calling conspiricy of anything like that, just kinda odd.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 2, 2008)

I wonder if they will send a bill to Germany?

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2008)

with a hundred years intrest. 

How many 1918 era U-Boats are still around - above water?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont agree with moving it, but that is just me. I have said my position on these matters before and my position still stands for me.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe there's secret documents in the sub or something.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2008)

Personally, I say leave it be. The ocean is a mighty big place, they can find another way around. Everyone'd be extremely pissed if someone came out and said that the USS Arizona was blocking their fishing, and it had to come out. RESPECT THE DEAD, LEAVE THEM BE!!! Unless Germany insisted they be brought home, we have no right to move them for a minor convenience's sake.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 13, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> RESPECT THE DEAD, LEAVE THEM BE!!!



Return all mummies to their crypts?
Return the CSS Hunley so the sea?
Pour all the gold from the Atocha back into the ocean?

Are you going to boycott museums? I think it's wrong to conveniently decide who is worthy of "respect".

Hose the bones out of it and make a playground toy OR return all the skulls that are in museums to where they belong. 

I dont understand selective morality.

Bonnie and Clydes "Death Car" on display:
.

.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't being selective. "Respect the dead". Period.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Return all mummies to their crypts?
> Return the CSS Hunley so the sea?
> Pour all the gold from the Atocha back into the ocean?
> 
> ...



We are talking within reason here.

I believe that all war graves should be left alone.

If they tried to move the Arizona would that piss you off?


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 14, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We are talking within reason here.
> 
> I believe that all war graves should be left alone.
> 
> If they tried to move the Arizona would that piss you off?



Yes! 

I'm not saying there is a magical solution but museums are filled with bones of native americans that deserve as much respect as a WW1 German sub crew.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm not saying there is a magical solution but museums are filled with bones of native americans that deserve as much respect as a WW1 German sub crew.



I agree they deserve respect, but we have to use reason here. The movement of a ship filled with dead sailors killed in a war however is not within reason.

Whether it is the Arizona or a WW1 U-Boot. The bodies on those ships mean something to someone and they are much more recent than a mummy or something...


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 14, 2008)

well i think its bullsh!t they should never touch it or any other war grave, and i wonder if its because its german!!!!!!! those guys had nuts , i just read another u boat book on the first ww and it pisses me off somebody would ever think of that , im with adler dont move it its history and courage and a grave !!!!!!!!! ps the spanish ships that were careing gold ? were did they get the gold from the poor indians the stole it from and inslaved them too dig it for them !!!!! and alot of them ships were sunk because of weather not war!!!!!!!!look at the titanic that was weather in a way iceburg , cold weather ; not war !!!!!!!


----------

